# Ladies - Pants/Trousers Suggestions?



## indigocat (Mar 27, 2012)

Hello, I'm a newbie to the board but not to IBS, I wasn't quite sure where to post this, I did a search and found people talking about problems with wearing trousers when you are bloated but not any specifics. Please point me in the right direction if I've missed something though! Basically I have a huge problem with trousers (I'm in the UK, we call then trousers, I think it's pants in the US!), I can't stand to wear anything with a fixed waistband as my stomach is bloated a lot of the time, even if I had some trousers which fit in the morning, by the time I eat anything my stomach bloats and I look pregnant! Also on top of IBS I have Asperger's Syndrome (autism) which makes me very sensitive to fabrics and a lot of things are uncomfortable. So most pairs of trousers are out of the question, I can't even look at jeans! Around the house I live in joggers/sweatpants type trousers or pyjama bottoms as these are the only thing I find comfortable. However when it comes to leaving the house...I just hate feeling like a mess wearing sweatpants everywhere, I can't work due to my various disabilities so I don't need to look smart in particular but I don't want to feel like I've given up looking nice because of my disability(ies). What I am asking is...what do you ladies wear, have you found any comfortable trousers, where did you get them? I'm in the UK so it would be nice to hear from others over here if you have found any solutions but I'm pretty desperate so anyone from anywhere please feel free to help! I've even tried wearing maternity jeans which made me feel strange as I'm not pregnant but I didn't even find them comfortable. I like to do a lot of 'outdoor' things like walking, gardening and it would be nice to find some quite strong, thick trousers to withstand brambles and the British winter, something like jeans fabric but comfortable. One problem I have with a lot of elasticated trousers is they tend to be 'older lady' style, i.e. high waisted which I cannot stand to wear, I need trousers low on the hips so they don't dig in at all. When will the world of comfort trousers start catering for younger/bloated women? I'm 32 and not quite ready for 'granny pants'! In warmer weather I have some pull on Marks & Spencer smartish knit trousers. I tend to wear loose maxi dresses when it's warm but I really need some trousers for when dresses aren't practical. I'm about a UK 14 (I think that's US 12) but tend to get trousers a size bigger for obvious reasons. Sorry if I've waffled on a bit, any help gratefully received!


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

Hello IndigocatHave you tried the hipster style slacks? You must have them in the UK. They might be called low-slung but anyway they are the more modern style and you wear them fairly low on the hip. I actually don't like them but for some reason this seems to be the only style they make now, over here anyway. Another possibility if you are having trouble buying them is to go to a sewing lady and ask her to make up some for you. I'd imagine slacks would be fairly straightforward to make?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Or try the jeggings which are elastic. Or Trousers with elastic in the waist bands or at least part of the waistbands. Many fabrics are stretchy now a days.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Indigocat. oh i do so understand your problem! i have constipation problems and huge bloating and when i'm really bad i can't bear to wear anything snug around my waist or belly. i mostly wear jumpers now but like you said, sometimes pants are necessary.i order my pants online from l.l. bean and deva lifewear but unfortunately these companies don't ship to the uk. the l.l. bean pants are woven cotton with a nice comfy elastic waist with drawstrings and i order them a size larger than what i really am so i can adjust them as necessary with the drawstrings. the deva pants are also woven cotton, somewhat low slung on hips with a drawstring waist so they are easy to adjust as well. both are quite sturdy and not grandma-like. maybe you can find something similar where you are? or as tummyrumbles said, have a seamstress make them up for you.other people have said yoga pants were comfortable for them..good luck! i do hope you can find something!


----------



## KJL (Mar 19, 2012)

Try leggings or jeggings.I'm in the same boat!I do have smart black trousers I bought from ebay, which were from George or M&S prior to that. In a more generous cut. But they can get uncomfy at times.Like now, I am in jeans, but already bloating somewhat so it's getting uncomfy.If I'm bad I do wear more tights with elasticated skirts to be more comfortable at work, but that isn't always a good idea when the weather sucks.Try drawstring cotton summer trousers, they are often lose and pretty comfy.


----------



## indigocat (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi, thanks for all your suggestions ladies, I've been looking at L.L. Bean and Deva Lifewear, I'm jealous as it looks like they have some lovely comfortable trousers, I have one pair similar which are linen/cotton mix with a ribbed jersey waistband I got from Lands End last year but sadly they don't seem to be stocking them this year. I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only one, I feel so conscious that I can't wear 'normal' trousers. I've tried leggings/jeggings but I find them to be too close fitting even if I go for a larger size, I think I need things which are baggy all over! I'm going to see if I can find any UK stockists for L.L. Bean or similar! I also managed to get some cotton poplin trousers with a ribbed waist made by 'Champion' sportswear brand in JJB Sports today so I'm pleased about that!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's a good idea, checking the uk stocklists for l.l.bean etc---good luck--hope you can find something! that's great you found some trousers today! it is hard to find something that's just right. whenever i do, i buy several pairs--lol..


----------



## Dr Dani MD (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Ladies--For the bloating, have you tried any thing to decrease your bloating so that you can have more pants options? Have you tried enteric coated peppermint oil or probiotics? How about triphala, especially good if u suffer from constipation too! My patients have found all three super helpful, but I'd try the enteric coated peppermint oil pills first for the bloating U can get them at most health food stores, and they are safe and have no side effects. Hope this helps


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks so much for the helpful suggestions.as for me--oh yes, over the years i've tried all kinds of peppermint oil, peppermint pills, tea, quite a few probiotics and also triphala. of these, triaphala did work for awhile to help ease the constipation but then it stopped working. plus i have reflux and it started aggravating that--must be all the vitamin c in it.i have slow transit constipation and outlet problems and, as the doctors keep telling me, am always full of stool, which causes the bloating.but yes, all these suggestions are great--most definitely worth a try. i've read they work quite well for many people.


----------



## indigocat (Mar 27, 2012)

Hmm, no joy with UK stockists sadly. I'll just have to keep up the search! I'm so looking forward to the day i have comfy, practical trousers Dr Dani, yes, like annie7 I have tried everything I think, I really didn't get on with anything involving peppermint oil as it stings my anal fissure like mad on the way out Peppermint tea makes me sick (nauseous) too. Feel free to suggest clothing solutions anyone if you find some!


----------



## waterlilybelly (Aug 11, 2012)

indigocat said:


> Feel free to suggest clothing solutions anyone if you find some!


Are there any sporting goods stores near you, e.g. where people shop who are planning to fish/ hunt/ canoe/ climb mountains/ etc? Sometimes they carry workable pants w/elastic waists, and right now (end of summer) stuff should be on sale. Then again, I'm not sure if my solutions will help you, bc I gave up and went full "granny" style before I turned 20. (that's about 20 yrs ago) If I have a nice blouse (hooray for untucked styles!) or a stylish jacket, I figure, no one needs to be looking at my trousers anyhow.FWIW I got huge relief from taking triphala daily. Right now though I am trying to get pregnant, and it's contraindicated... getting those symptoms back is what brought me to this forum.


----------



## lowimpact (Jul 3, 2010)

Dr Dani MD said:


> Hi Ladies--For the bloating, have you tried any thing to decrease your bloating so that you can have more pants options? Have you tried enteric coated peppermint oil or probiotics? How about triphala, especially good if u suffer from constipation too! My patients have found all three super helpful, but I'd try the enteric coated peppermint oil pills first for the bloating U can get them at most health food stores, and they are safe and have no side effects. Hope this helps


Doesn't work!!! i would imagine those of us so bloated we can't wear our normal clothes have tried anything from the health food store we can get our hands on! i wish it worked but did nothing like my other drawer of stuff that i bought for the same thing with no success. I feel for the poster as pants are a real problem as the day goes on.


----------



## indigocat (Mar 27, 2012)

waterlilybelly said:


> Are there any sporting goods stores near you, e.g. where people shop who are planning to fish/ hunt/ canoe/ climb mountains/ etc? Sometimes they carry workable pants w/elastic waists, and right now (end of summer) stuff should be on sale. Then again, I'm not sure if my solutions will help you, bc I gave up and went full "granny" style before I turned 20. (that's about 20 yrs ago) If I have a nice blouse (hooray for untucked styles!) or a stylish jacket, I figure, no one needs to be looking at my trousers anyhow.FWIW I got huge relief from taking triphala daily. Right now though I am trying to get pregnant, and it's contraindicated... getting those symptoms back is what brought me to this forum.


Thanks for your suggestions, I have tried all the outdoor/sporting goods type places nearby (and online!) but other than sweatpants most of their clothes have a fixed waist which I found quite odd, I know I'd prefer an elasticated waist for active pursuits! I still haven't really found a solution for the colder weather, in summer I've been wearing linen elasticated trousers but as soon as it gets cold I have to wear the sweatpants and I just feel so depressed about it, I don't want to look messy and like I can't be bothered to dress nice but I just cannot bear the pain of regular trousers Sadly Triphala actually makes my problems worse as I'm mostly at the diarrhea end of IBS already! Glad you found it helpful though, and good luck getting pregnant.


----------



## rudibear (Jul 28, 2012)

indigocat said:


> Thanks for your suggestions, I have tried all the outdoor/sporting goods type places nearby (and online!) but other than sweatpants most of their clothes have a fixed waist which I found quite odd, I know I'd prefer an elasticated waist for active pursuits! I still haven't really found a solution for the colder weather, in summer I've been wearing linen elasticated trousers but as soon as it gets cold I have to wear the sweatpants and I just feel so depressed about it, I don't want to look messy and like I can't be bothered to dress nice but I just cannot bear the pain of regular trousers Sadly Triphala actually makes my problems worse as I'm mostly at the diarrhea end of IBS already! Glad you found it helpful though, and good luck getting pregnant.


I live in the states so you may not find what I wear. But I like 'Alfred Dunner' slacks. The waist band is elastic. I've lost a lot of weight since my tentative IBS diagnosis (more tests are coming). The pants are very comfortable now, but very lose in the legs. I could probably fit both of my legs on one side







, but my waist and abdomen are very comfortable. They are more suited for a trip to a restaurant or movie though. Not much good for tromping through the brambles.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

rudi--i know what you mean about the elastic waistband pants being comfortable but the legs and the rest of it too big because in order to be comfortable and accomodate the bloat, when i buy elastic waist pants i have to buy them a size larger which then makes the rest of the pants a little big (i'm quite thin except for the big ol bloated belly)if i'm lucky and can find pants with a separate band of elastic inside the waistband --and not sewn into the waistband like most seem to be, i've found i can alter them to fit better. i buy my regular size and then open up the waistband from the inside, cut the elastic and sew an extra piece of elastic to the cut edges, making the elastic band bigger and more comfortable. then i sew up the waistband. or i remove the elastic completely and replace it with drawstrings that tie on the inside--which work better for me now than an elastic waist.you're right--the most important thing is to make the waist and abdomen more comfortable. otherwise i'm even more miserable--lol.


----------



## indigocat (Mar 27, 2012)

Just checking in, still having the same problems unfortunately, I've pretty much given in to wearing sweatpants everywhere despite feeling like I look a mess and as if I can't be bothered to dress nicely. Has anyone found any other suggestions?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Indigocat---sorry you're still having the same problems--the bloating just doesn't go away does it. and yes finding the right clothes hasn't gotten any easier either...at least not for me. wish i had some additional suggestions for you..

can you sew at all? then you could make pants tailored especially to your body-- and also in a fabric that suits. i've seen real easy pants patterns.

my own sewing skills are very basic--straight seams and no buttonholes--lol--but i'm seriously thinking of getting out my sewing machine and just making some very simple dresses. my bloat is so bad --and my skin so sensitive--over active nerves etc--that i primarily wear very loose dresses now and i'm having lots of problems finding dress styles that suit me . and i'm 61 so that doesn't help--lol..so many of the dresses are too short plus i totally can't wear anything sleeveless..or prints..can only wear only smooth cotton (not the cheap stuff) ---so i'm thinking sewing may be my best option here.

good luck!


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Indigocat-I take it you did try the elasticated waist jeggings?sure you probably will have.What about a very casual cotton trouser,they have a zip but would maybe be worth a try.You may get them in Next or BHS even Debenhams.Try casualwear departments.Bloating i agree is extremely uncomfortable...oh and just thought i would say,my son has Asperger's syndrome.


----------



## SLaurenAlise (Apr 10, 2013)

I just ran into this topic and it's nice to know that I'm not the only one with this problem! I don't get too bloated, but I have a lot of nausea and cramping with my IBS-D, so I can't really stand having tight waistbands most of the time, and my weight fluxuates so often that I'd have to keep buying bigger and bigger pants if I wanted to be comfortable!









I've taken to wearing "nice" black sweatpants a lot of the time these days... which is basically to say, a pair of black knit pants that "happens" to be a pair of sweatpants. The leg is bootcut, not fitted with elastic at the ankle like cheaper/traditional sweatpants. There aren't any seams showing along the sides of the pants, either.

I see that you've already found some Champion brand pants that you like... I've bought two pairs of Champion brand "nice" sweatpants at Target (in the U.S.) over the past two years, but they only seem to sell them at certain times of the year.

I decided to look online at Champion's website: http://www.championusa.com/workout-clothes/women/pants/regular-length

I think that this might be the kind that I bought at Target, but I can't see in the picture whether or not this pair has seams along the sides: http://www.championusa.com/workout-clothes/women/pants/regular-length/champion-stretch-cotton-fitted-plus-size-womens-boot-cut-pants-chjb69

I haven't actually tried to order any off the internet yet, since I can't really tell if it's the same style or not, but you can at least see that this pair doesn't have the elastic around the ankles.

I agree with waterlilybelly -- if you have a nice shirt on and you have some "nice" sweatpants (good material, knit that hasn't faded yet, no elastic around the ankles) then no one really looks too hard at your pants. I've been wearing these sweatpants to work for two years and no one has noticed that they're sweatpants. My husband agrees that they actually look nice on me and that I still look like I'm taking care of myself. So maybe you can try upgrading your sweatpants?


----------



## rellybelly17 (Jun 10, 2011)

Victoria's Secret yoga pants!!!!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

rellybelly---- are they at all tight across the belly? i took a look at those and that big wide band made me think it might be too much pressure. my belly gets awfully painful and sensitive..but they do look nice.

thanks for the suggestion. maybe i'll try a pair.


----------



## rellybelly17 (Jun 10, 2011)

nope! They are stretchy like sweat pants. That wide band that you see folds down or up to wherever you want it too!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks!


----------



## Pepper H (Jan 3, 2013)

A trick I find useful during the winter: I wear a regular pair of jeans, thick enough so I'm not cold, and I get a size 14 (UK) when I'm a size 12, with a jumper that goes to my mid-thigh. It's helpful to conceal bloated stomach, undone button or zipper, and the fact that the trousers slid down a bit too much because they're too big.


----------



## SLaurenAlise (Apr 10, 2013)

There's definitely been several times when I've worn jeans or pants with the button undone, and just put on a loose, flowing shirt over it. I'm usually pretty self-conscious when I do that, though. I always ask my husband to see if he can tell that my button is undone, etc. and even when he can't tell, I still worry that other people will notice. So I've pretty much stopped doing that.

I'm going to look into yoga pants -- I wonder if I could find a pair that would be nice enough to wear to work. Arielle, are the Victoria's Secret yoga pants made of a nicer material than the yoga pants I've seen at Target?


----------



## rellybelly17 (Jun 10, 2011)

yes! they are durable, I even wear them to work sometimes. They are a bit pricey ....another option for nice yoga pants is Aerie by American Eagle, they are a bit cheaper and super cute. I love to wear them with a flowy top and a jean jacket with flip flops


----------



## rellybelly17 (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.everythingbutwater.com/browse/products/kish/gauzes/46956+ll280.html

just saw these on Pinterest! they look comfy


----------

